# Windshield wiper problem



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

My driver side windshield wiper stopped working tonight. I discovered that the linkage separated at the wiper arm. Do I need to replace the entire linkage or is the bushing replaceable?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The bushing is technically replaceable, the issue will be sourcing one. The linkage is like $25 online.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Post a macro picture of the same area so we can place it visually please.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's a picture showing the wiper transmission linkage popped off the motor arm. The plastic bushing wears or cracks and pops off the ball stud. There are bushing repair kits available, but you can also get the whole linkage for about $25 aftermarket.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...er+&+washer,wiper+linkage+/+transmission,8856


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

It's a crappy design. The cup/bushing has very little purchase on the ball. I did see someone who drilled then bolted the cup onto the ball.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/33266-12-wiper-transmission-failure.html


----------



## CruzeShore (Mar 29, 2016)

TRUTH to crappy design. Mine have popped of many times. Especially when there is some snow.


----------



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

Thanks for the input! Turns out the other side was rotted as well so I replaced the whole linkage.


----------



## yetihunt (Dec 18, 2018)

Does anyone else have a problem with the windshield wipers catching on one another? Mine do and it sucks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

yetihunt said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the windshield wipers catching on one another? Mine do and it sucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## curtm (Jun 23, 2018)

Simply drill a hole thru it and bolt together with a nylock nut, so it is not real tight


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

I had the same issue this past winter when it was -freeze your nuts off weather and I bought a repair c-clip that goes over the ball and holds it in place, was like 9$ on Amazon


----------

